# Thinking of relocating to Dubai



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey

Thinking of moving to Dubai and obviously lots playing on my mind.

Is it easy to make friends in Dubai? Also is there more to Dubai than partying all the time? I'm 35 and although I love a drink etc, I don't want it to be my only focus.

I also although moving for work would like to know if just everyone is just wanting a casual fling in Dubai or there decent people out there. It's not my main focus of course but if I'm there for the long haul I don't want to remain single and alone...I can stay in london for that!! 

I noticed that a lot of you have been mocking us newbies and are very negative about matters of the heart, but some of us do still have one  so please be kind

Thanking u kindly


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Firstly, why Dubai, what draws you to the place, believe me if it's the glossy brochures we aren't on the beach every day (boring).

Ask yourself that first.

Then, what are you running away from? Don't get me wrong, I'm not being mean, but a lot of people who come here are.

Finally, loads of single people, you won't have a problem in getting the odd shuffle....

Where you from in London, I lived and worked there for many years.


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not running away from anything Toon. A job has come up and I haven't fulfilled all that I wanted to in life...one of them being travel and life experiences. If I don't give it a go I may regret it. 

I live near the wharf.

Sounds like to me maybe you need to get out of there, you seem to hate the place and seem angry you are there? Between you and Pam you have filled up the whole site with your harsh comments...maybe you've forgotten how good it was for you once?

You actually sound like one of many miserable Londoners I put up with every day


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Natters13 said:


> I'm not running away from anything Toon. A job has come up and I haven't fulfilled all that I wanted to in life...one of them being travel and life experiences. If I don't give it a go I may regret it.
> 
> I live near the wharf.
> 
> ...


Toon isnt in Dubai anymore altho I think he travels there regularly. He's a geordie, so you have to kinda pick up on his sense of humour - he does have one lol!!! You'll get used to him. I guess tho he does have some valid points, which may not apply to you, but are worth a thought for other newbies

Welcome to the forum anyway 

Jo xxx


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Natters13 said:


> I'm not running away from anything Toon. A job has come up and I haven't fulfilled all that I wanted to in life...one of them being travel and life experiences. If I don't give it a go I may regret it.
> 
> I live near the wharf.
> 
> ...


Ooooh, I love that comment.

Not at all, in fact I'm moving to Doha soon and looking forward to it, I love the Middle East, yes there's not so good things about it (a lot of the people) but hey ho, I'm probably one of the ME's biggest fans.

I don't suffer fools though.

Lived in London many years, but a true Geordie.


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Jojo. 

I don't think the Geordie is helping this is the problem...you have to be gentle with us potential new ex pats...we're like pooping our pants at the prospect of a new life  xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Natters13 said:


> Thanks Jojo.
> 
> I don't think the Geordie is helping this is the problem...you have to be gentle with us potential new ex pats...we're like pooping our pants at the prospect of a new life  xx



I know and Toon knows too lol!!!! But this is a good forum to find out anything you need to know, have a look thru the other posts on here, theres some really knowledgable folk! You'll get the gist of Dubai!! Its not scary, just different

Jo xxx


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah cheers Jojo, still early days for me, tests with the company tomorrow before work and of I pass them then an interview...yikes!!

I need different, I'm not your average girl ha ha

Keep you posted on how it goes xx


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Natters13 said:


> Thanks Jojo.
> 
> I don't think the Geordie is helping this is the problem...you have to be gentle with us potential new ex pats...we're like pooping our pants at the prospect of a new life  xx


OK, we can be a bit brash (been there,done that type), and I apologise for that, however Dubai isn't London, it's a total, total life change. The good thing about you is that the difference between London and Dubai (and the change) will be easier for you than it would be for someone from S****horpe or Grimsby for example, you're already multicultural and understand city life.

Some times you have to take a risk to fulfil your desires, you will either sink very quickly or swim with the dolphins here.

I think you're the latter.

Enjoy.


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah nice Geordie ;-)

And yes you are right it multi cultural here in London. I moved to London 5 years ago and its toughened me up no end. I know its gonna be hard knowing ya friends and family are not near by but I'm ready for the challenge  x


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Natters13 said:


> Ah nice Geordie ;-)


I try, god knows I'm trying....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Toon said:


> I try, god knows I'm trying....


Very! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Natters13 said:


> Hey
> 
> Thinking of moving to Dubai and obviously lots playing on my mind.
> 
> ...



There are loads of things to do here and many places to met people, but lots of Western expats seem to get no further than a few bars in the shiny end of town. 

There are lots of decent folk here, but sometimes it takes time to find good friends. You should find that most people are friendly, especially if they know someone is new, but you will have to make an effort to find like-minded people. 

Over the years a number of my friends have found someone here, have married and had children, so it is possible. Sadly, we do have a lot of shallow types (men & women), but you'll soon come to recognise them and where they hang out.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Ah nice Geordie ;-)


Aye there are a few of us aboot!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> There are loads of things to do here and many places to met people, but lots of Western expats seem to get no further than a few bars in the shiny end of town.


Not me and Toon we go to the dark side;-)


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

The dark side sounds fun!!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Natters13 said:


> The dark side sounds fun!!


Think more East End of London and less Knightsbridge...


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Natters13 said:


> Ah nice Geordie ;-)
> 
> And yes you are right it multi cultural here in London. I moved to London 5 years ago and its toughened me up no end. I know its gonna be hard knowing ya friends and family are not near by but I'm ready for the challenge  x


Hey Natters

Totally know where you are coming from :decision: 

Moved from London to Dubai in Feb this year, not knowing anyone or how life would be without family and friends 

Have to say so far so good :clap2: It is as everyone says: different and it's being aware of the differences and how you deal with it that will be telling :confused2:

I have days where I wonder 'WTF'  and others where I think 'I live here' :clap2:

Just like you I was looking for a challenge and have found it here in Dubai

So hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

IQ2012 said:


> Hey Natters
> 
> Totally know where you are coming from :decision:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, sounds like I may like it  fingers crossed the job comes through for me x


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Natters
I live just outside the wharf too. Just out of curiosity do you work in financial services and how did you land an interview?
Im finding it a nightmare


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

rosy83 said:


> Hi Natters
> I live just outside the wharf too. Just out of curiosity do you work in financial services and how did you land an interview?
> Im finding it a nightmare


Hi Rosy

I work in legal. My job I was going for was by pure fluke, I had some agency contact me randomly!! I decided not to move in the end, life is pretty good here..if it ain't broke, don't fix it 

Good luck with the job search!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

The only reason to come here is for the money. There is a whole beautiful world out there. This is not part of it.


----------

